# Van Helsings Curse - Tubular Hell



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

I stumbled onto this tonight. Dee Snider from Twisted Sister. Pretty neat. I will add this to my Halloween playlist.
I use to have a Twisted Sister poster on my wall in the Army, my old 1SG made me do so many push ups for it!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I've seen this video before. Great cover of Mike Oldfield's original. I just went to amazon and got it for my library.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

That whole album is pretty awesome. It's called "Oculus Infernum." I think my favorite track is "Let The Pain Begin." There's a female vocal solo that is just beautiful.


----------

